
The Mother of All Demos - sentiental
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mother_of_All_Demos
======
pushkargaikwad
Here is the full 100 Minutes on youtube [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-
zdhzMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-zdhzMY)

EDIT - Mother Of All Demos - 18:57 Hyperlinks /﻿ 31:50 Mouse & VC 45:59 Video
Conference / 1:03:59 Collaborative Working / 1:12:58 Collaborative Working
with VC / 1:34:09 Cross Country WAN / Internet Concepts (via youtube)

~~~
devindotcom
Yes, please use this link instead of the 11-part version that was uploaded
before on YT. This one is better quality and of course all in one piece. Was
coming here to link it myself.

------
speeder
Until now I was not caring much about the news of the death of the guy, it was
like: "oh, he invented mouse, so what?"

But no, he invented a lot of the internet concepts and technologies, at the
same time, and with help of a distributed team, before internet existed.

He is so fucking awesome, that I feel bad not knowing about all this until
now!

In fact, this guy is so awesome, so awesome, that I think he could defeat
Chuck Norris.

If upon my death I managed half of what this guy did, I would die very happy.

------
mosselman
Saw this a few years ago. Mind boggling what he had created back then and how
long we have waited for it. Things like the demonstrated collaborative working
didn't (and sometimes don't) even work as well as then a few years ago. Very
impressive.

